
Popular social media sites 'harm young people's mental health' - lnguyen
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2017/may/19/popular-social-media-sites-harm-young-peoples-mental-health
======
unicornporn
> We need to teach children how to cope with all aspects of social media –
> good and bad – to prepare them for an increasingly digitised world. There is
> real danger in blaming the medium for the message.”

Or perhaps it is the medium that we should blame. I'm kind of getting tired of
this cluelessness when it comes to understanding why we get so stuck just
scrolling our lives away.

Instagram is owned by one of the largest advertising companies in the world
(Facebook) and their goal is to make us, and our kids, to spend as much time
in their application as they possibly can. I would argue they're doing very
well and I don't find it hard at all to understand why spending that much time
in real-time slavery doesn't make us happy people.

Let us find other mediums through which we can express ourselves. They might
not be centralized and they're certainly not owned by a multi billion dollar
corporation.

